# Inconsistent grouping



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

When I practice, I'll group the arrows really tight one time and the next they're scattered. If you're certain your overall position and anchor point are the same each time, what generally tends to be _the_ typical problem?

Also, do you gals think that practicing to the point of fatigue and then quitting is practicing for too long?


----------



## Cole J (Jan 21, 2008)

IMO the more tired I get, the worse my shots/groupings. So when I notice that happening, I give it a rest.:dontknow:


----------



## firegal (Jan 13, 2008)

without realizing it, you could be dropping your bow arm or slightly tourqing it.
sometimes if i'm tired my hand may come off my anchor point instead of moving straight back. all of the above happens sometimes. the biggie is if you have kids there and are distracting you [like mine sometimes do] that is a big one.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

well i know for me, if i start to throw shots off of where i usually am i am 

1) Gripping the bow with my bow hand ( bad ) causing torquing left or right

2) dropping or pushing (up) my bow before the shot. shots going up or down

3) punching my release. usually shoot the arrow to the right and high


these are just what I do, it might be different for you. And yes I practice until i am tired. I do make sure i finish my session off with 3 or 5 good arrows depending on what I am shooting that day. Good arrows to me are X, 10, or 9.

hope that helps.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You may be changing your grip a little and not noticing or you may be canting your bow, if you have a level always try to check it. Shooting to the point of being too tired to shoot is not good I think. It will make you develop bad habits and bad habits are hard to break.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Grip - no doubt about it.

I was having the same issue and went to the proshop. Within 5 shots he had my problem corrected.

You MUST hold the bow the same way every shot.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Not only do you have to "grip" the bow the same everytime, but you have to do EVERYTHING the same everytime. 

There are so many variables in shooting the bow, that every step needs to be the same each time!!!! 

Practice Practice Practice!!!


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice, but nce you get tired you will torqe your bow or punch the trigger so relax and remember to breath and dont hold your breath when you shoot that all has alot to do with it believe me been there still doing it but working on it all:wink:







laurie6805 said:


> Not only do you have to "grip" the bow the same everytime, but you have to do EVERYTHING the same everytime.
> 
> There are so many variables in shooting the bow, that every step needs to be the same each time!!!!
> 
> Practice Practice Practice!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

flashfire said:


> When I practice, I'll group the arrows really tight one time and the next they're scattered. If you're certain your overall position and anchor point are the same each time, what generally tends to be _the_ typical problem?
> 
> Also, do you gals think that practicing to the point of fatigue and then quitting is practicing for too long?


I had this issue quite a bit when I started shooting... I quickly noticed a difference in my groupings depending on the shoes I was wearing. I know that sounds stupid... but I even posted a thread about it here. :embara:

Check that... make sure you are wearing shoes that are comfortable and don't cause sway while you're aiming. Then, try to wear those shoes each time you shoot for a week or two and see if you notice a difference. 

Try the other things everyone else is suggesting too... but if you find that you're still having an issue it could be this.

Good luck!


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I will definently check what has been suggested. It definently hasn't made sense to me when I'm able to get tight groups then they pattern haphazardly. I hadn't even thought about my grip getting squonky.

I don't have a level on my sight but kind of wish I did at this point. One more thing to add to my growing 'wish list' LOL


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

This is a great thread, and a good question flashfire.
This is exaclty the kind of thread we like to see here, archers helping archers.

I too have trouble with good groupings one flight and bad groopings the next. Now I know some things to watch.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Toryjo said:


> relax and remember to breath and dont hold your breath when you shoot that all has alot to do with it believe me been there still doing it but working on it all:wink:


I noticed just a few weeks ago that I hold my breath... I think that may have caused me to rush my shots  now that I've got my breathing down I've been taking more time to aim.



irefuse said:


> I had this issue quite a bit when I started shooting... I quickly noticed a difference in my groupings depending on the shoes I was wearing. I know that sounds stupid... but I even posted a thread about it here. :embara:
> 
> Check that... make sure you are wearing shoes that are comfortable and don't cause sway while you're aiming. Then, try to wear those shoes each time you shoot for a week or two and see if you notice a difference.
> 
> ...


Haha just 2 days ago I shot with different shoes on... I instantly knew it was a bad idea because I couldn't stand as still. Sounded strange to me too, glad I'm not the only one


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

Not long after I posted this thread, I got some sort of bug. 

I haven't practiced in three weeks and going to a 3D shoot today :embara: I went outside to shoot my target and lost two arrows  

I must be a glutton for punishment :laugh::nod:


----------

